# Flow bindings??



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking for EASY to use bindings. Looking at FLOW or K2 cts. any ideas peeps?


----------



## eastcoastsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

I recommend the flow '08 or '09 flow m9 bindings. It literally takes me 6 seconds to get into, and feel real nice.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

takes me about 10 seconds to get into standard bindings.... the more you ride you'll notice there is not much a difference in speed because you get conditioned to the set up you have


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my nxts are nice, fairly light, comfy, and responsive...i like em..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

ive got the 08 flow nxt at and love em. i got them from a guy on ebay half off brand new. great deal


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

in my opinion from riding both, k2 auto are better. I found the flows I demod to be kind of heavy and bulky. Also I found them hard to get out of, and hard to put on if I had to take off my board on the hill. They are fast to get into and you can allegedly put them on while on the chairlift which I never tried first hand.

K2 auto are super light and comfy, literally 0 pressure points, fast to get em on and easily adjustable on the fly.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the older Flow Bindings like my FL-11's, however all Flows seem to be pretty damn fast getting your boot in the binding and taking off down the hill. Frequently I don't even stop when I get off the lift, just step in, flip up the high back, and thats it; 5 seconds max. It's always fun to ride by all the strap in folks sitting on their butts straping-in.
As far as durability, I've pushed my old FL-11's really hard over four years time and have not had anything break or fall off. The new Flows have a kind of ratchet that allows one to tighten up/adjust the boot cover a little. It looks a little cheap to me, like they might break if cold, icy and cranked on too hard. IMO. 

ALSO, I found that some boots won't fit into the Flow bindings, the heel is too wide/fat and the high back won't come up like it should. So be sure to take your boots with you when you try on bindings... I do like my Flow's, over the Ride strap-on's I used to ride, no question.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

1stTrack said:


> I like the older Flow Bindings like my FL-11's, however all Flows seem to be pretty damn fast getting your boot in the binding and taking off down the hill. Frequently I don't even stop when I get off the lift, just step in, flip up the high back, and thats it; 5 seconds max. It's always fun to ride by all the strap in folks sitting on their butts straping-in.
> As far as durability, I've pushed my old FL-11's really hard over four years time and have not had anything break or fall off. The new Flows have a kind of ratchet that allows one to tighten up/adjust the boot cover a little. It looks a little cheap to me, like they might break if cold, icy and cranked on too hard. IMO.
> 
> ALSO, I found that some boots won't fit into the Flow bindings, the heel is too wide/fat and the high back won't come up like it should. So be sure to take your boots with you when you try on bindings... I do like my Flow's, over the Ride strap-on's I used to ride, no question.


Agreed Agreed Agreed! I got the NXT-ATs last year. I had all sorts of initial problems....poor fit, difficult to adjust, cranky with my boots....all sorts of yuk.

I have been a clicker guy all the way to then. I banished strap-ins in 2001 and never looked back.

After getting a much-needed new pair of boots (Salomon F-24s which have a smaller footprint), and adjusting the bindings...I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! 

Agreed, the getting in and out, is way easy. I usually de-lift, step into the binding, reach down and flip-in all on the fly. 

The one ratchet did snap while I was riding in Breckenridge. I called the company and they had new ratchets out to me within 2 days (it was my last day riding, so I was willing to wait the two days)


So, while they have their ups and their downs, I love my Flows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife & I have had the NX-T's for the last 2 seasons (this will be our third). We LOVE these things. We strap in on the lift most of the time, so there's no slowing down or stopping once we hit the top of the mountain. We're off & running. They're not the 'highest performance' bindings out, but they're pretty much the quickest.
No sitting in the snow either


----------

